# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  जानिए: कैसे करें ऑनलाइन खरीददारी? How to do online shoping?

## Black Pearl

*दोस्तो आप सभी ने ऑनलाइन खरीददारी के बारे में तो सुना ही होगा, और कई लोगों ने इसका इस्तेमाल भी किया होगा, लेकिन कुछ दोस्त इसके फ़ायदों से अंजान हैं, और जानकारी के अभाव में ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग नहीं कर पाते हैं।



इस सूत्र में ऑनलाइन खरीददारी, ऑनलाइन रीचार्ज आदि के फायदे, नुकसान, कैसे करें, ध्यान रखने योग्य बातें आदि के बारे में जानकारी देने की कोशिस करूंगा।

*

----------


## Black Pearl

*किन्तु, परंतु, लेकिन,** उससे पहले ये जानना चाहूँगा कि कितने लोग इस जानकारी के इच्छुक हैं, अगर आप यह जानकारी चाहते हैं तो सूत्र पर लिखें। आप लोगो की प्रतिक्रिया देखकर, कल से इस सूत्र को अपडेट करूंगा। 



|||धन्यवाद|||*

----------


## Rajeev

हम जानने के इच्छुक है संदीप जी । हम तो बहुत बेसब्री से आपके नए-नए तकनीकी बम की प्रतीक्षा करते है ।

----------


## franky

> *किन्तु, परंतु, लेकिन,** उससे पहले ये जानना चाहूँगा कि कितने लोग इस जानकारी के इच्छुक हैं, अगर आप यह जानकारी चाहते हैं तो सूत्र पर लिखें। आप लोगो की प्रतिक्रिया देखकर, कल से इस सूत्र को अपडेट करूंगा।     |||धन्यवाद|||*


  मित्र अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है...सूत्र को अपडेट दीजिये.

----------


## vandanayadav32

main bhi janana cahati hu......

----------


## radha_sinh

हम जानने के इच्छुक है संदीप जी । हम तो बहुत बेसब्री से आपके नए-नए तकनीकी बम की प्रतीक्षा करते है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र मैंने भी काफी सुना है पर खरीदी नहीं की ,,आप जेसे सदस्य जानकारी देगे तो हमे अच्छा लगेगा,,,अच्छे विषय के सूत्र के लिये बधाई ।

----------


## calvitf

मै भी हूँ..................... मुझे पहले सावधानी फायदे और नुकसान तीनों जानना है

----------


## THE RAZ

*मैं प्राय ऑनलाइन शोपिंग करता रहता हूँ ............. सूत्रधार को बधाई .... शायद कुछ नया जानने को मिले ............. शायद कुछ मैं भी बता पाऊ................*

----------


## Dark Rider

मै होमेशोप १८ से करता हूँ , सर्विस अच्छी है |

----------


## aryansaini88

अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है इसके बारे में जानकर दीजिए

----------


## yuvraz

*अच्छा है मित्र...
और जानकारी दें .....*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

भाइयों होमेशोप १८ बेस्ट शोपिंग के लिए है | मैंने अब तक २० से ज्यादा PRODUCT मंगवा चूका हूँ

----------


## Black Pearl

दोस्तो माफी चाहता हूँ, आज इसे अपडेट नहीं कर पाया, कल का वादा रहा।

----------


## RANAJI1982

> भाइयों होमेशोप १८ बेस्ट शोपिंग के लिए है | मैंने अब तक २० से ज्यादा PRODUCT मंगवा चूका हूँ


भाई इस साइट का लिंक तो दो.............

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> भाई इस साइट का लिंक तो दो.............



लिंक यहाँ है मित्र होमशॉप

----------


## Black Pearl

> हम जानने के इच्छुक है संदीप जी । हम तो बहुत बेसब्री से आपके नए-नए तकनीकी बम की प्रतीक्षा करते है ।





> मित्र अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है...सूत्र को अपडेट दीजिये.





> main bhi janana cahati hu......





> हम जानने के इच्छुक है संदीप जी । हम तो बहुत बेसब्री से आपके नए-नए तकनीकी बम की प्रतीक्षा करते है ।





> मित्र मैंने भी काफी सुना है पर खरीदी नहीं की ,,आप जेसे सदस्य जानकारी देगे तो हमे अच्छा लगेगा,,,अच्छे विषय के सूत्र के लिये बधाई ।





> मै भी हूँ..................... मुझे पहले सावधानी फायदे और नुकसान तीनों जानना है





> *मैं प्राय ऑनलाइन शोपिंग करता रहता हूँ ............. सूत्रधार को बधाई .... शायद कुछ नया जानने को मिले ............. शायद कुछ मैं भी बता पाऊ................*


आप सभी दोस्तों का धन्यवाद 




> मै होमेशोप १८ से करता हूँ , सर्विस अच्छी है |


डार्क जी कल ही एक pny की पेन ड्राइव पहुंची है, दूसरी को cancle कर दिया इन लोगो ने, अब  कहते हैं स्टॉक में नहीं है। 




> भाइयों होमेशोप १८ बेस्ट शोपिंग के लिए है | मैंने अब तक २० से ज्यादा PRODUCT मंगवा चूका हूँ


सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद, अपने अनुभव जरूर बांटें 




> अच्छा सूत्र बनाया है इसके बारे में जानकर दीजिए


जानकारी जल्द ही दी जाएगी 




> *अच्छा है मित्र...
> और जानकारी दें .....*


बस थोड़ी सी प्रतीक्षा और,


*दोस्तो आपको इंतजार करना पड़ा इसके लिए माफी चाहता हूँ, कुछ व्यक्तिगत परेशानी में उलझा हुआ था, इसलिए सूत्र जल्दी अपडेट नहीं कर पाया।
जैसा की MTM जी व अन्य साथियों ने बताया है वो इंटरनेट से खरीददारी कर चुके हैं, अतः आप लोगों से निवेदन है की मेरी गलतियों पर टिप्पणी करके उसे सही कर दें व अपनी ओर से भी सहयोग दें।*

----------


## Black Pearl

तो दोस्तो शुरू करते हैं, 
सबसे पहले देखते हैं ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग के फायदे व नुकसान:
फायदे:
1.	मुझे सबसे बड़ा फायदा ये लगता है की इससे नवीनतम उत्पाद भी उपलब्ध हो जाते हैं जो प्राय: छोटे शहरों में काफी दिनों बाद मिल पाते हैं, या नहीं मिल पाते हैं।
2.	खास चीज़ें जो आपके शहर में नहीं मिलती हैं, ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग से घर बैठे मगा सकते हैं।
3.	काफी सारी वेराइटी मिल जाती हैं, जो पसंद का और सबसे अच्छे दाम में है वो खरीद सकते हैं।
4.	कई बार चीजें आपके शहर से भी कम दाम में मिल जाती हैं, खासकर इलेक्ट्रॉनिक्स उत्पाद।
5.	भीड़भाड़ में नहीं जाना पड़ता, प्रॉडक्ट घर बैठे उपलब्ध हो जाता है। आने जाने का किराया बच जाता है। 
नुकसान:
1.	डिलिवरी में कभी कभी ज्यादा समय लग जाता है, 2 से 10 दिन तक(स्थान पर निर्भर करता है)
2.	प्रॉडक्ट को ऑनलाइन देखकर ही डीलिंग करनी पड़ती है, खुद देख नहीं सकते हैं।
3.	कई बार defective उत्पाद प्राप्त होने पर, उसे वापस करने और replacement में समस्या आती है।
4.	जहां कोरियर सुविधा नहीं है वहाँ, इसका इस्तेमाल नहीं किया जा सकता है।
5.	कम जानकारी रखने वालों को कभी कभी धोखे का शिकार होना पड़ता है।

----------


## Black Pearl

सबसे पहले आते हैं ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग की सुविधा देने वाली websites पर:
ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग websites कई प्रकार की होती हैं:
1.	मेगा रीटेल स्टोर युक्त(अपना रीटेल स्टोर होता है।)
Flipkart.com
2.	वेंडर ट्रेडिंग युक्त (इनका अपना रीटेल स्टोर नहीं होता है, लेकिन इनके कुछ वेंडरों से कांट्रैक्ट होते हैं जो इनकी ओर से प्रॉडक्ट की शिपिंग करवाते हैं।)
उदाहरण: homeshop18.com, shopping.indiatimes.com इत्यादि 
3.	Classified टाइप (इनका भी कोई स्टोर नहीं होता है, ये सिर्फ खरीददार तथा विक्रेता के बीच एक कनैक्शन होती हैं।
उदाहरण: ebay.in, olx.com इत्यादि

----------


## Black Pearl

अब देखते हैं ऑनलाइन शॉपिंग कैसे की जाए?
सबसे पहले जानते हैं आपको किस चीज की खरीददारी करनी है, जैसे बाजार में अलग अलग उत्पादों के लिए अलग अलग दुकानें होती है उसी तरह इंटरनेट पर भी अलग अलग वस्तुओं की खरीददारी के लिए अलग अलग websites होती हैं।

----------


## Black Pearl

इसी कड़ी को आगे बढ़ते हुए, आगे आपको कुछ भरोषेमंद और सुरक्षित websites के बारे में बताता हूँ। 
1.	*Homeshop18.com*:  appliances, kitchen, cameras, mobiles, laptops, site, indian, gifts, apparel के साथ इलेक्ट्रॉनिक्स उत्पाद एवं किताबों की खरीददारी के लिए सस्ती व भरोषेमंद
अच्छी पैकिंग, बेहतरीन वैबसाइट डिज़ाइन, कैश ऑन डिलीवेरी की सुविधा, शिपिंग टाइम थोड़ा ज्यादा 3-7 दिन

2.*	Flipkart.com:*  mobile phones & mobile accessories, laptops, computer accessories, cameras, movies, music, televisions, refrigerators, air-conditioners, washing-machines, MP3 players तथा इलेक्ट्रॉनिक्स उत्पाद एवं किताबों की खरीददारी के लिए भरोषेमंद बेहतरीन पैकिंग, अच्छा डिज़ाइन, कुछ उत्पादों पर कैश ऑन डिलिवरी, फास्ट शिपिंग टाइम 1-7 दिन । 

3.	*Ebay.in:* सभी प्रकार की चीजों के लिए अच्छी वैबसाइट, इसपर कुछ फ्रॉड डीलर भी होते हैं, थोड़ी सावधानी की आवश्यकता होती है, जानकारी होने पर बेहतरीन दामों में उत्पाद प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। 
इसी प्रकार की कुछ अन्य अच्छी sites नीचे दी गयी हैं। 
4.	*buytheprice.com*: Mobile Phones, Laptops, Digital Cameras, MP3 Players, TVs and Hard Disks के लिए 
5.	*infibeam.com:* Mobile Phones, Books, Apparel, Jewellery, Cameras, Watches, के लिए 
6.	*Shopping.indiatimes.com*: electronic items, health & beauty, home appliances, fashion, music, movies and games के लिए 
इसके अलावा भी कुछ अन्य अच्छी websites हैं, जिनकी जानकारी आगे दी जाएगी 
	यहाँ आप सर्च कर सकते हैं, वस्तु का चयन करने के बाद उससे संबन्धित वैबसाइट सर्च करें, उसके बाद साइट पर अपनी मनचाही वस्तु को देख सकते हैं, कई websites पर उसके मूल्य की तुलना करने पर जो सबसे बेहतर लगता है उसे चुन लें, इसके लिए आप *www.junglee.com* की सहायता ले सकते हैं, यहा आपको काफी वेबसीटेस के मूल्यों की तुलना करने को मिल जाएगी।

----------


## Black Pearl

आज मेरे बैंक अकाउंट में कुछ समस्या है और स्क्रीनशॉट सॉफ्टवेर भी काम नहीं कर रहा है, आगे की जानकारी स्क्रीनशॉट सहित ही दी जाएगी तो बेहतर होगा इसलिए अगर कल बैंक अकाउंट की समस्या समाप्त हो जाए तो, *कैश ऑन डिलिवरी, ऑनलाइन पेमेंट, एटीएम कार्ड पेमेंट* के संबंध में चित्रों सहित जानकारी देने की कोशिस करूंगा। 
धन्यवाद

----------


## nirsha

मित्र बढ़िया और उपयोगी जानकारी

----------


## RANAJI1982

भाई इसे आगे भी तो बढाय़े...........

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र अलर्ट पे या ( payza ) के एकाउंट को कैसे वैरी फ़ाई करे ! समाधान करे...............

----------


## ravi chacha

*Ebay.in   ---------**कंपनी  का कमाल  देखो ये नया लिया है मेने  online shopping  का जादू    अब में इसका क्या करू भाई ?*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

उफ्फ ,ये तो बड़ी समस्या है रवि भाई ,क्या आपने इसकी सील तोड़ दी है ?

----------


## AVF000

_क्या करू…!!!
आप इस लिंक पर जाए और दिये गये सुझावों पर अमल करें।
__यहाँ क्लिक करें।_


> *Ebay.in   ---------**कंपनी  का कमाल  देखो ये नया लिया है मेने  online shopping  का जादू    अब में इसका क्या करू भाई ?*

----------


## Black Pearl

Ky is sutr ko thoda aage badhaya jaye?

----------

